# So....Sing?



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 28, 2016)

Kinda surprised I haven't seen anything for it on FA or any of the other furry sites. I haven't seen it yet has anyone else? Is it worth seeing?


----------



## Chups (Dec 30, 2016)

I've just watched it in streaming (because this is the only way i can watch a theater movie in English). And i really liked it, even if that was a poor quality ! 
You should watch it, it is worth seeing  And i had good laugh too !


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

Well dreamworks didn't realize that they'd still be hooked on Zootopia by now.


----------



## Chups (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Well dreamworks didn't realize that they'd still be hooked on Zootopia by now.



This is not Dreamworks but Illumination Studio


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 30, 2016)

I haven't watched it, but what I'm expecting is:

[ Dumb humor ]
[Sponsored singing ]

Repeat x times


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

Chups said:


> This is not Dreamworks but Illumination Studio


same thing really


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

Although the idea seems interesting, I'm not going to buy an overpriced ticket.


----------



## Chups (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> same thing really



I can understand why you say that but this is definitely not the same thing


----------



## ArtVulpine (Dec 30, 2016)

I watched it, and while it's not groundbreaking as say Zootopia I found it very enjoyable and the characters likable. Definitely one of my favorite Anthro movies!


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

I enjoyed it. Not quite on par with Zootopia, but it was fun. Lots of great songs, too.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 31, 2016)

What is this "Sing" movie?

I feel like, ever since Zootopia became a thing, there's been a new surge of Anthro-centric movies being made recently.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Jan 1, 2017)

i would go watch it in theaters, but i just saw moana and i really don't feel like spending that much money again... i'll just wait till a quality version gets put online heehee.


Impulse-8 said:


> What is this "Sing" movie?
> 
> I feel like, ever since Zootopia became a thing, there's been a new surge of Anthro-centric movies being made recently.


from my understanding (haven't seen the movie yet) it's about a koala that decides to have a talent show, and a variety of animals from different backgrounds decide to audition/help him out.


----------



## redfox7777 (Jan 1, 2017)

Haven't seen it yet but I'm sure that I will like it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 1, 2017)

i haven't seen it but i don't expect i will. Though i'm a furry who likes musicals, somehow i doubt this movie will have music i like. Judging by the trailers, i'd wager a big fat NO.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow, a lot of responses since I last checked this thread! I still haven't seen the movie, but I expect to soon. I fear that I won't like it because if feels like Illumination Studios is just trying to cash it on the Zootopia crowd without doing any research into why Zootopia was such a big hit. Though, I could be wrong.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 8, 2017)

In the UK, it won't be released until the 27th of January


----------

